# What are your video settings?



## Big Dog

I've been playing with some website design and screen size appears to affect its appearance. I'm a novice and when building a page it obviously looks good to me! I use 1024x768 but I know some of you old crusties   use 800x600 soooooooooz ya can see them little bitty iconz better.

So what is the popular settings? I have to figure with the newer video cards and the wide screen monitors most have made the change to 1000 or better.
Let me know and thanks for feedback..............

BD


----------



## Melensdad

Mine is set at 1440 x 900


----------



## Doc

mine are 1024x768.  But I'm guessing we'll have plenty still at 800x600 & others that have no clue what the heck your talking about.  ....and that's okay.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

the traditional approach is to build the site for 800x600 and center it.  It will then appear properly proportioned on 1024x768 with a little space on each side.

that will change soon since so many more folks are viewing at the higher resolutions

Jim


----------



## Jim_S RIP

oops, typical response for me, gave you an answer but not to the question you asked.

1024x768 on the desktop, 800x600 on the laptop

Jim


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Ditto..........1024X768


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

1600 x 1200.  

You're best off to try and design at 800 x 600 if you are trying to hit a wide audience of users.

Instead of using set widths (i.e. 400px) go with percentages.  Things will re-size better.

It all depends on your audience and how much tweaking you want to do.

Remember the KISS principle.

PB


----------



## Mith

one screen 1256x1024, the other screen in 1024x768


----------



## Dargo

1152X864.  Gees, I knew I just had to be different...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Oh yeah, my Apple Powerbook G4 is 1280 x 854.

So what have you learned from this?


----------



## Big Dog

PBinWA said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, my Apple Powerbook G4 is 1280 x 854.
> 
> So what have you learned from this?



A couple things............

Most are utilizing their machines viaing for the higher settings.

That I won't change a thing on my little home page.

I will not use an image for a background and will build on the 800x600 format on a dot.com I want to start.


BTW.......Dargo, don't feel left out, I use the 1152x864 on my second monitor (dual display)........

Thanks guys!

BD


----------



## OregonAlex

1400x1050


----------



## johnday

Doc said:
			
		

> mine are 1024x768.  But I'm guessing we'll have plenty still at 800x600 & others that have no clue what the heck your talking about.  ....and that's okay.


Yup Doc, ya hit it right on the banana!!


----------



## dyt4000

1440x900


----------



## Gatorboy

It's best to design your website to be non-resolution specfic -- to expand and contract -- so that it doesn't matter what resolution someone's monitor is set at.


----------



## Big Dog

Gatorboy said:
			
		

> It's best to design your website to be non-resolution specfic -- to expand and contract -- so that it doesn't matter what resolution someone's monitor is set at.


 
TY and how is one to do that? Remember I'm a newbie...... !


----------



## Gatorboy

One way is to create a main TABLE for your web page to reside within and use a width of "100%".


----------



## Big Dog

Gatorboy said:
			
		

> One way is to create a main TABLE for your web page to reside within and use a width of "100%".


 
Thanks alot, I'll play with that!

BD


----------



## Dude111

Big Dog said:
			
		

> I've been playing with some website design and screen size appears to affect its appearance. I'm a novice and when building a page it obviously looks good to me! I use 1024x768 but I know some of you old crusties   use 800x600 soooooooooz ya can see them little bitty iconz better.


Yes Big Dog I am @ 800x600 my friend,I wouldnt want it any smaller (uugghh) it would strain my eyes....

I have had it 800x600 for 10 years or more...... Seems to be the best size


----------



## Bannedjoe

Dude111 said:


> Yes Big Dog I am @ 800x600 my friend,I wouldnt want it any smaller (uugghh) it would strain my eyes....
> 
> I have had it 800x600 for 10 years or more...... Seems to be the best size




This thread is 13 years old.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice to see old friends posts, but too much thread bumping gets old.


----------



## Dude111

Im sorry PG,I dont wanna make anyone mad or anything..... I just like finding good threads to reply to


----------



## pirate_girl

Dude111 said:


> Im sorry PG,I dont wanna make anyone mad or anything..... I just like finding good threads to reply to



At the top of the forum page, click on new posts.
That's where you'll find the latest.


----------

